# Bye Bye BMW E46 330Ci....Hello MK1 TT Quattro 225!



## on_jai (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all,

Just sold my BMW E46 330Ci Convertible (It was giving me soooo much troubles and grief with only 6 months of owning it; leaking oil sump, failed gearbox, failed wishbones, failing ignition coils etc...)

So off it went, and was looking for another car as a run-around whilst i'm still searching for my Mercedes CLS diesel, and a mate saw a TT for sale at the end of his road (Horrible body kit fitted to it, but was selling at only £3k and asked me if i was interested in a TT)

Never thought of owning a TT, but the idea suddenly dawned to a great one; so there i was started searching for a TT when i was car-less.

Came accross a TT for sale for £3.5k inthe morning, and went to test drive it the same evening. After 1 hour of testing and viewing, parted with the cash and was the owner of my first TT.

There were a few things with the TT which i knew about, particularly being;
-Faulty dashboard with fuel guage and temperature guage not reading correctly.
-Interior leather seats worn slightly with loads of hairline cracks
-Possible Leaking Flexi-pipe Joint as it's whinning and sounds like a diesel engine, but the rest of the exhaust is fine
-140,000 miles; shows a high miler, but feels still very healthy with full audi service history except the last 20,000 miles by independant garages
-strange reason that there's no rear spoiler on the bootlid

The very next day, i decided to do a service myself, and changed the oil, the oil filter, and spark plugs first to give myself that little assurance. Having owned the car for 2 weeks now, i'm glad to say that i'm thoroughly enjoying the car, how it drives, and how its responds. The steering is slightly heavy, though the suspension and quatrro system is fantastic; the confidence in conering and stability felt as good as my previous Ohlins DSV suspension on the Honda Civic. the quality of the interior is great considering the car is well over 10 years ago, so all the gadgets and build quality, this car was way ahead of its time at its birth time. Love the fact that there's 6 gears, and the turbo pulls greatly, and even managed to achieve 35mpg on a 300 mile motorway trip last weekend, and still achieving 27mpg in town; the TT is less thirsty than the BMW i last had.
I particurly love the fact that this had the BOSE sound system with CD changer (even though the CD is not used), however, just putting a cassette adaptor to play my ipod tunes, through the BOSE speakers are pleasure to the ears.

I said to myself i wasn't going to modify this TT, as it was just a temporary car, but the moddifying bug has bite again, and cant seem to ignore it. i'm loving the WAS TT headlights with the DRL, and thinking of getting one of these sometime. Right now i've in search of a 3.2 V6 rear honeycomb valance to enhance that rear bumper, looking for a rear bootlid spoiler , dont like the look of the OEM alloys, and just in process of negotiating a set of 18" OEM 3.2 V6 alloys, as i cant seem to find a set of 18" 5x100 RS4 alloy wheels. I think with these subtle bits, should make the TT look that little bit better, but nothing serious, as i'm still searching for my main car. However, having owned the TT for these few weeks, it has made me decide to keep it perhaps for the weekend, and the missus is liking it (Though she cant drive to save her life, but rather a danger to others....) 
Lastly, still in seach for the correct Down-Pipe for the leaking flexi-pipe that's present now-sounds like a bloody tractor everytime i drive!

Perhaps i will sell it off at a later stage once i've settled with the next car, but in the meantime, it's been booked with audi for a service next month. All in all, i'm very happy with the decision to purchase a TT; this truely is an exceptional car!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  yours will be one of the first TTs that were delved before the recall to have the spoiler etc fitted I would defo not be fitting one if it was mine


----------



## on_jai (Nov 7, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  yours will be one of the first TTs that were delved before the recall to have the spoiler etc fitted I would defo not be fitting one if it was mine


Really? You would keep it spoiler-less? It's strange; without the spoiler also looks just as nice as the curves are not disrupted.

What does everyone think? Spoiler or No-Spoiler?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome to the TT world.

Sal


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, looks ok spoilerless, really shows the classic curves off a treat


----------



## on_jai (Nov 7, 2012)

Managed to source a rear honeycomb mesh diffuser insert, and had it changed over to existing.

Also replaced Number Plates to modern ones with the "GB" sign (makes it feel that little bit newer to me!  )

Lost out on a few auctions for the BBS rims, and considering paying the TTOC membership fee just to view the for sale forums if there are any nice looking BBS rims


----------



## .Ben. (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks good (though it'd look better without the help of Instagram!)


----------



## on_jai (Nov 7, 2012)

SOLD! had so much fun with this TT, but found myself a larger diesel car

Mate wanted the TT badly and was sold for mate's rate @ £1,700


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Short ownership period!

Sounds like you had a little gem there: 140k, no spoiler, no issues...under par for a TT!!

Good luck with your new car!


----------



## .Ben. (Nov 15, 2012)

on_jai said:


> SOLD! had so much fun with this TT, but found myself a larger diesel car
> 
> Mate wanted the TT badly and was sold for mate's rate @ £1,700


Blimey! That's cheap.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Heilo and good bye :lol:


----------

